# Clé usb ink



## glisda (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un souci,  ma clé usb (32 Go) à été insérée chez mon imprimeur (qui tourne au pc) pour extraire des fichiers d'impression, et depuis mes fichiers sont tous en .ink
J'ai pu les visualiser sur le pc de mon fils, donc je sais qu'ils sont là, j'ai vu en effet une liste aux noms barbares, et le poids de ma clé confirme que:
- soit tout est là, soit elle picole la nuit quand je dors pour être aussi pleine !
Je ne sais quoi faire pour que la clé redeviennent lisible sur mon Mac ( il y a quand même l'intégralité des données d'un précédent McIntosh HD dessus).
J'ai tenté cette manip dans ma console :


```
cd "/Volumes/USB DISK"
```
je valide (retour à la ligne) puis : 

```
ls -al
```

J'ai bien eu une liste de fichiers.

Faut-il absolument que (par je ne sais pas encore quel moyen) je transfère la totalité des fichiers vers le bureau du Mac, que je nettoie la clé et que j'y importe à nouveau tout le contenu ? (toujours en .ink
Est-ce que ces fichiers .ink seront automatiquement détruits (ou au moins désactivés) ?

Et autre option, puisque mon fils a un pc puis-je éventuellement utiliser cet étrange appareil à l'aspect vieillot, pas design pour un sou et étriqué pour faire une modification sur la clé pour rendre le contenu (à nouveau) accessible sur mon Mac .

J'ai conscience que ma demande pourrait engendrer des syndromes comme celui de Gilles de la Tourette aux " solutionneurs ", que par cette demande, j'ai une part de responsabilité dans la surconsommation d'antidépresseurs chez les animateurs de forums, et par extension, un certain devoir de remords sur la hausse des suicides chez les Geeks,
malgré tout, j'aimerai avoir une réponse assez concrète et expliquée comme si j'avais 11 ans, ça arrangera tous le monde (moi surtout) !

Sur ce, bonne continuation et bon weekend à tous, évitez le redbull en me lisant vous auriez des tremblements de tête !
J'espère lire de bonnes réponses prochainement.
Glisda !
PS:
Je visualise les fichiers ink, ils sont notés " Exec " ça veut bien dire exécrable ? Non ?  tongue.gif


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2013)

Ce ne serait pas plutôt *.lnk* avec un l et pas un i ?

Si oui, ce sont des raccourcis de logiciels de Windows. Ces raccourcis sous Windows peuvent être effacés sans problème sous PC.

Mais pourquoi ne pas avoir verrouillé en lecture cette clé USB ? Il est avéré que dans 99 % des pannes, effacements, modifications et autres joyeusetés, proviennent de cette non protection. Bon, je sais, il est trop tard mais avant de faire des modifications, je ferais malheureusement une copie de cette fichue clé, surtout s'il y a des données importantes.


----------



## glisda (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour Locke,
Merci pour ces précisions, en effet, il s'agit bien de raccourci windaube.
Alors pour la protection, c'est une chose que j'ignore, donc à définir dans la façon de faire pour sécuriser la (les) clés usb.
Pour la récupération des données à présent :
Si je fais un dossier de sauvegarde (sur mon Mac), j'aurais le même résultat, à savoir des fichiers .Ink illisibles sur ma machine, et donc, ça ne solutionne pas vraiment mon problème non ?
Une fois la sauvegarde effectuée sur mon Mac. Quelle serait la manip à faire sur les fichiers .Ink depuis mon Mac ou le pc pour supprimer proprement ces raccourcis ?

Pour le pc, j'ai lu qu'il fallait installer usbfix pour virer les raccourcis:
Télécharger UsbFix (gratuit)
Est-ce exact ? Est-ce ce qu'il faut que je fasse ?

Merci d'avance pour l'assistance et bon dimanche.
Glisda.


----------

